# How did it all start?



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know everyone has their own stories, and thought it would be fun to share how we all came about getting a quill-baby. 

I was in geometry class and another student was joking about me and all my animals (I think I had like 11) and he mentioned that I will have a hedgehog someday. I was really surprised, and wondered if people actually could have a hedgie as a pet. I went home that night and researched them, and lo and behold, I fell in love<3 After researching for months, and proving (along with a little begging  ) my parents that I could handle that, I got one! 

How about you?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have always wanted a hedgehog. After several months of looking up information I saw an ad on craigslist 9 months ago. thats when I got Sonic.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

On my birthday last summer, my bf told me to hide in my room so he could set up my present. He called me out when he was ready, and I walk into the living room to see my bf holding my new baby on his lap:

[attachment=0:tsvti21l]piggy3.jpg[/attachment:tsvti21l]

Neither one of us knew anything about hedgehogs, but he went to a reputable breeder and he made sure to get him a big cage, wheel, water bottle, food bowl, and even a toy.  At first I was a little worried about the responsibility, since my reputation with small animals as a kid wasn't all that great. But after holding him for a few minutes, there was no turning back. He stole my heart and from that moment on he was my baby and I loved him unconditionally.


----------



## smuffini (Mar 5, 2013)

My friend got one a bit ago and he was supeerrr crazy about his new hedgehog Mizuna. I never really thought about even owning another small animal, like you said because as a child I had really bad luck with my hamsters, they both died within a few weeks. One do to wet tail fever I believe its called and the other one escaped and was hiding in a corner with my dog standing and barking at him. He had no marks and seemed fine, but was dead in the morning. (I was probably 6-8 years old) However, I began obsessively looking up hedgehogs and asking my boyfriend if we could get one. I told him what it would need and he denied me MANY times. About a month later and I was STILL on these forums reading like crazy. and other breeding places around me, looking at their breeding pairs and the whole site to see if I trusted them. Eventually came one (Quality Quills) That I fell in love with my little DeSoto's mother and lo and behold she had given birth to some babies(at this time I did not know how many or anything). So i started begging my boyfriend again and he said yes! On the 20th I believe is the day I saw the pictures and had to have one from that litter.

I made a deposit and now here I am with my baby!
And I am definitely a lot better at caring for him then I was for my other small pets, but I guess thats because I have been caring for my dog too, so she taught me respoonsibility :lol:


----------



## Heidiho (Feb 9, 2013)

I was serching for a pet and since my condo doesn't allow dogs, I started looking for other options. I came across an article about hedgies and was intrigued. I spent the next 2 months scouring the internet for anything I could find on them. When I felt I was ready, I started looking for breeders in my area (So. Fla). I found a website for one, but when I called the phone was disconnected. I found another a little further away but still doable. I sent her an email and got a reply that she was out of the area and would call me when she was back. That was 3 months ago and still haven't heard from her. A friend of mine mentioned buying something on craigslist, so I went there and there was someone looking to rehome theirs. I spoke to the woman and got a good feeling from her. After many phone calls and trips to different pet stores to make sure I had everything, 1 week later Spike was my new baby boy. The woman didn't know much about him, since he's been rehomed a few times so I brought him to a vet just to make sure everything was ok with him. The vet said he was in perfect health and he guessed around 4 months old. He was the perfect gentleman at the vet and didn't have to be gassed for his check up, he even pooped on cue. It's now been 6 week since I've had Spike and he is the love of my life. I'd like to know if there are any other hh's owners in the So Fla are to get together for play dates.[attachment=0:3drl75zo]hedgie 5.png[/attachment:3drl75zo]


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well my fascination and love for hedgehogs started in the 5th grade. We had a "show and tell" day and one of my class mates brought their two hedgehogs to class. They weren't the friendliest hedgehogs as you can expect when you place a hedgehog in a loud room with lots of kids around. Despite they never came out of their ball I fell in love with them completely. I've wanted one ever since, but of course will still being young I didn't get the full just of caring for one so I waited and learned as much as I could about them. It's been 8 years since learning about these prickly pets and last September I finally got my first hedgehog. Nutmeg is my sweetheart that I have waited so long for, I couldn't ask for such a happy go luck girl who I completely adore and hope to obtain some more once I graduate school.


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

I've always adored hedgies, and months ago, I had a dream where I owned one, and when I woke up, it was all I could think about XD Since I recently got a job, I was able to afford one  So I did a bunch of research, found a very reputable breeder, and now, my baby should arrive in 2-3 weeks  I've wanted one for years, and when I got a job, I finally could afford it


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

When I was about 8-9, the biology teacher from the high school, he's got TONS of exotic animals. Alligators, snakes, tarantulas, a sloth, etc. He was trained in zoo stuff I think. Well, he would tour the elementary schools once a year and bring some animals to show us and teach us. He brought out a hedgehog and called on me to come up. I did, and he put a cute little hedgie in my hand. I thought it was adorable and it sniffed and licked me a lot. Very friendly. But then as he was talking about the hedgie, all of a sudden, my hand got warm...then I realized it was peeing on me. I got sad because everyone was laughing and I think I actually started to cry...hahaha

While I blocked that memory out, about 11 years later I was on dailysquee (where I frequent probably way too much) and saw the cutest little hog. I researched a lot, and me and my then-boyfriend called and emailed every breeder we could find near me. FINALLY, we got an email back that a little boy was waiting for us. I was sooo excited. I was gonna name him porkchop! haha and then a couple weeks later, something happened, and we were told we'd be getting a girl. I won't lie..I was a TAD upset no porkchop. But then I saw my baby a few weeks later, and instantly, she was Fiona  I couldn't have asked for a better little baby, and she was perfect. I knew it was fate. After my boyfriend and I broke up, he asked me to have full-time custody of her (he had been keeping her at his house since I was away at school) and I GLADLY accepted, and she was all mine from then on. Definitely a momma's girl <3


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

In the past I've seen those popular adorable pictures of hedgehogs, but I wasn't totally persuaded on them. Then a good friends brother got one & ZOMG idk, I didn't even get to hold him or anything. The pictures were enough, I was sold. My husband & I lived in military housing though, & they don't allow any "exotic pets" listing hedgies as one. So sadly, I had to wait. Finally we bought a house!! Sooo guess what the first thing I ask for was?!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

My mom sent me an email of those famous baby hedgehog pictures and I fell in love. I looked them up and told my dad and step mom that I wanted one. My dad, of course, said "no" but I figured I should work on my step mom because she's a sucker for animals. It was a little while after a serious breakup and I was really lonely. I kept researching them and a few months later (a few days before Christmas), I was coming home from class and I was locked out of the house. My step mom and my brother told me to stay outside for a few minutes while they did something. I was having a rough day and it was cold so I wasn't in the mood for it but they finally opened the door and I noticed that my step mom was holding a baby hedgehog. I was so happy that I almost cried. They had just picked her up from the breeder and were going to set her cage up and hide her until Christmas morning but that didn't work out. She's been with me ever since. She's my car companion from school to home. She's the best present I've ever received


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

At 10 years old, my mom decided I was mature enough to take care of my first pet. After researching different types pets we couldn't decided. So I patiently waited until one day, my neighbour came over with 2 hedgies that she rescued. I immediately fell in love with both of them. So the female stayed with me and she kept the male. Her name was Sally and she was quite older. She was neglected her whole life because she never did warm up to people, but she really loved me. She had quite the personality and every morning I woke up to the biggest messes ever. Even after doing a lot of research and buying books on hedgies, I wish I knew as much then as I do now. 14 yrs later now on my 3 rd hedgie I love them more then ever. But I will never forget my little Sally field bloomer. RIP little girl, I will never forget you.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

For me it started about...6 years ago. I've always been an animal lover and I stopped by the pet store often to interact with all the animals. I didn't know anything about them at the time, but they had hedgehogs once, and I saw them. That moment I wanted one instantly so I saved and I saved for ages to buy one. Alas, right when I had the money for the hedgie and supplies, they jacked up the price another 200 and I couldn't afford them anymore. I'm actually glad that I didn't get one at that point because I had no idea how much care they required and would have probably done everything wrong haha. Ever since seeing though I wanted one and it was a surprising way that I got Squiggy, my first hedgie. One of my close friends bought a chinchilla from a pet store, and found a hedgehog on Craigslist. She had a hedgie when she was little so she thought it would be great to have another again. Sadly she developed an allergy to him because she never really bathed so he got gross and poopy and whatnot. She decided to rehome him and after I told her that I had been wanting a hedgehog for a while she gave him to me and here we are  He is the absolute light of my life now and I'm so glad I was able to learn all the proper care about hedgies for him. Now I can't imagine NOT having a hedgie for the rest of my life haha


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

It's so awesome to hear everyone's stories!..(and would be awesome to keep them coming!  maybe some of the breeders?  ) All the hedgies have their own story to tell, and that's what makes it special<3! Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## xtinarose (Oct 2, 2012)

These stories are so adorable! They make me so happy. My love affair with hedgies started on a study abroad trip to Spain. My host mom was talking about them (erizos) as pests, and I couldn't even imagine! They look a bit different from the sweet domesticated babies we have in the US, with darker faces, but still precious! I wanted to save them all! But sadly, customs would have been furious and I lived in Pennsylvania at the time. I obsessed over them while I finished college, I even signed a petition to get them legalized in PA, but you know how that goes. Then when I graduated, I got a job in New Jersey! I had compiled a care book, contacted a breeder, and a few months later, I got my sweet princess Brooklyn! We've been together almost two year <3 I love her personality, even if she has a little bit of an attitude! Thanks for sharing these stories, they made my day =]


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

It started with my husband who was wanted a hedgehog. He kept saying how awesome and cute they were and my response was always: "Whaat?! You're crazy. A hedgehog?! What's so special about them?!!"

Well after 3 years of back and forth we got Mr. Pinball and I am now sooo in love with him. I now understand why my husband wanted a hedgie. Can't imagine our life without him now


----------



## hedgejuliethog (May 6, 2013)

I never thought much about hedgehogs, in fact I wondered why people would keep them as pets, until my uncle got an albino one from a friend of his a little over a year ago. My mom and I went over to his house the day he brought her home. As soon as he took the hedgie out and set her on the floor, I was in love. Even though she was grumpy. I wasn't much on her albino-ness, not a fan of the red eyes, but I knew I wanted one. So on the way home I asked my mom if she would let me have one, she quickly answered no. Went home and asked my grandmother (who we live with) and she said no. (I later found out that it's because she's terrified of them.) But May 3rd I found an ad for a hedgehog. The people that placed the ad lived right outside of my town. I asked my mom if I could get one, and she again said no. But on May 4th, I contacted the people anyway, they said they wanted 200$. I said I didn't have it. So we ended up trading. On May 5th, yesterday, I traded a bird cage and some sugar glider accessories for my sweet Juliet. Without my mother's permission. She's over it now and doesn't really seem to care that I have a hedgie. Even though she's not a fan. Lol.


----------



## llankfo (May 2, 2013)

I first discovered hedgehogs when I was on cuteoverload.com looking at pictures of cute baby animals when I was about 12 years old. My parents didn't trust me to have a pet-- I hadn't taken care of my fish very well when I was 9-- so they immediately refused to get me a hedgehog. However, I was determined to get a hedgehog, whatever it took. As I researched more, the prospect of me getting a hedgie was more and more realistic. I even put together a PowerPoint presentation to convince my parents that I could be responsible enough to care for a hedgie. Once I found a breeder in my area, I started saving up my babysitting money and signed up on the breeder's waiting list.

However, the breeder closest to me (although a very reputable breeder) only had maybe 3 babies ready every few months, and I would never respond in time to get a baby hedgie. It took almost a year for me to get impatient enough to change breeders. I found one in a different state, 4 hours away, with the exact colored hedgie I wanted! 6 weeks later, I picked up my little guy, and Reggie has settled in perfectly since then


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm an animal lover of all kinds, but I never seriously considered a hedgehog until several months ago. A guy I met randomly via a Craigslist sale of some tanks comes and visits to talk reptiles with me now and then, and he happened to have gotten a really cute light colored hedgehog. Unfortunately the poor thing was from a BYB and died shortly after he got it (probably all the terrible care advice they gave him). However, when he brought it over, I was enthralled. I'd only seen one, one other time at a petstore. The store refused to tell me any information about where they got their hedgehogs...so I moved on.

I started researching (I always research the heck out of any species I bring home), and discovered that they make great pets, if you accept them as they are, on their own terms. I started looking for breeders, and came across Volcano View. They answered all my questions, and then all I had to do was figure out what color I wanted...I just couldnt decide, and then all of a sudden, I was at the top of the list! She had some fabulous cute dark babies, and I just couldnt resist. Nimitz was one of 2 that were left, and I couldnt choose...but the next person could! I ended up with Nimitz and I couldnt be happier!

Now my little buddy gets spoiled, and I am starting to introduce him to strangers...and he's doing great! He's my spikey little ambassador


----------



## NaeLorraine (Apr 11, 2013)

We constantly had all kinds of pets growing up. It was a normal thing for us to have SEVERAL glass terrariums with something or another in them at all times. We usually had things that we caught, lizards, bugs, snakes, even a baby bird now and then. Even the cats we had were all rescue babies that we had found somewhere, like the public pool.  We did the gerbils and hamsters and mice too though we were never really successful with them. They seemed to get sick and die. Now that I'm older, I think it might have been the cedar chip bedding in some cases. I have always wanted a pet rat. Several years ago, I finally convinced my fiancé that it would be cool to have one and he bought me one! About a year later, Arcemitis got sick, the vet thought it was an upper respitory problem and we put him on antibiotics. One morning my fiancé called me at work to tell me he had died. It was the first pet I ever remember burying. 
Over the next year I was wanting a guinea pig. But I would have to buy a whole new cage and everything for it. One evening, my fiancé and I were laying in bed watching tv and some commercial came on and there were hedgehogs involved, I could not tell you what exactly it was. He made the comment "Hey, you could put one of those in that rat cage." From then on I was OBSESSED. I had never even seen one other than in videos and pictures but I was so smitten, I had to have one. Over the next several months I did tons of research and even watched videos on YouTube just to get my " hedgie fix". I even ended up having to get a whole new cage anyway!! The rat cage was way to small and multi leveled. I found a breeder within driving distance, after I nixed the pet store route, and got in contact with her for a baby. I ended up having to wait a few more months but in early April, made the drive to pick out my baby! She was one of three. I really wanted a boy, because I had an awesome name picked out for a boy but would happily take whatever I could get! I ended up taking Gerdie home because she was so tiny and I am SUCH A SUCKER for runts! She was half the size of her brother and she seemed more friendly and active. Not to mention, she bit me! Ha ha! I just love her and every day when I pick her up and look at her, I tell her she is just so darn cute! LOVE THAT LITTLE FACE!!


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't know hedgies were bred domestically where I'm from, but I'd cared for wild ones growing up. 

Then one day I walked into a local pet shop and noticed a tiny cramped cage in the back propping open the door and found that there was a group of hedgehogs in it huddled together. When I asked about them I was told they were useless pets and buying one would be a huge mistake on my behalf.

So naturally I returned a week later having begged, borrowed, and stolen, and picked the smallest sickest one and tried to make his life a bit better. He was covered in mites, had teeth problems, was horribly thin(the other hedgehogs bullied him away from the food) and despised men. 
For the whole time I had him he refused to let any man hold him biting and clicking if any went near him and he'd curl up if he heard a man's voice. He was adorable , but the grumpiest little thing I have ever come across, and I was besotted with him. He eventually died of WHS  . (we got him put down because it is no way for an animal to live and it was too horrible to watch.) 
But his stubbornness and pricklyness and the rare rewarding moments of affection were hilarious to me(if not frustrating at times :lol: ) there was literally no way I could live without a quilled baby after him.


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I first saw a picture of a baby hedgehog on pinterest and I fell in love. My parents never let me have little pets that were my very own. I researched and researched like I did when I tried to convince them of a gerbil, or a hamster, or a guinea pig but this time my mom told me I could get a hedgie if I kept my room spotless for a month probably thinking I couldn't do it. I did and ended up getting Hazel for my 16th birthday!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I got a kitten in January 2013. I only had my kitten for 3 weeks. One day my darling little kitten got hit by a car. I was devastated. After a week went by after the incident i started asking for a puppy, i wasn't able to get a puppy. Then BOOM out of the blue i asked if a hedgehog was ok. The answer was yes. We both had no clue about hedgehogs. I started researching and researching about the african pygmy hedgehogs, and finally a breeder contacted me. 

In 18 days I'm getting my first baby hedgie Rosalie!!! It was a long wait but i tell you, it was 100% worth it!!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I friend of mine had one. She had posted pictures of him on Facebook and I messaged him and told her I HAD to meet him! I went over there and we ended up going to get a snow cone and took like Squirt with us. On the car ride home he snuggled up in my crotch, laid his quills down, and went to sleep. In that moment, with his little nose shoved in the crotch of my jeans I HAD to have one. It took me about a month or 2 to convince my dad to be my financial backer. I researched and researched and researched. Wrote out a spreadsheet of all the different items that were needed along with the price, called around to find an exotic vet and emergency vet that saw hedgehogs and found out how much they charge for different procedures and presented it to my father. After he realized that I was like a dog with a bone (only better because it's a hedgehog and not a bone) he gave in.

I brought Prim home on September 5th, 2012. 8 months later a friend of mine called me because Ivy was in need of rescue. And now I have two hedgehogs lol.


----------



## eoponygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

The first time I remember consciously thinking "I want a hedgehog" was after I saw the famous baby hedgehog picture. 
My boyfriend posted it and I just thought it was the cutest thing I had ever seen. But of course, just because an animal is cute doesn't mean you should have it as a pet. I didn't have enough space in my cramped room or the money to get one, so I didn't look any further into it.

Growing up, I had two hamsters which I loved dearly, but all they did was run around and bite me and escape their cage. I never bonded with them and they smelled terrible, not to mention how they kept me awake all night with their squeaky wheel. After my hamsters passed away from tumors, I wanted another pet to call my own and my parents got me a cat, but my aloof, cranky Tigger (who I love dearly) never satisfied my desire for "my own" pet, one that I could bond with and keep in my room with me. I considered getting a chinchilla or a bird or a sugar glider, but none of them seemed quite right and didn't make me crazy over wanting one.

A few years after I saw the hedgehog picture, I started seeing pictures popping up on imgur of adorable hedgies. The clincher was when I saw a video of a man with tattoos gently crooning to his adorable hedgehog as he bathed him with a toothbrush. From that moment on, I knew a hedgehog was the pet for me, and all of my research only reinforced this feeling. I stay up late because I have sleeping problems and get really lonely in my (now very large) room at night. I am quiet and patient and need a pet that needs me. (I was also very depressed from a bad breakup.) A hedgehog was perfect and I loved learning all about their quirks and unusual needs. I found a licensed breeder very close to me and went on her waiting list. A few months later, my boyfriend and I had worked things out and I was staying at his house. At 3 in the morning I got an email from the breeder with pictures of her new hedgies-first to respond was the first to get! I knew that I wanted the little boy with blue on him right away from looking at his face and I responded immediately. All day I was FREAKING out, worried that I hadn't responded quickly enough. I later found out I had been the first to respond (but they had been snapped up quickly). 

A few days later I brought home Meeko, my favorite part of my day, my baby, my snuggle bear. I never could understand how people feel about hedgehogs without having owned one myself. They really bring such a light into your life, a light I desperately needed. Taking care of a little snuggly hedgie that needs reassurance, needs to know that I won't hurt him and that I will always be there for him has really helped my mental health and improved my daily life. I don't dread going home to my empty room and being alone until I finally fall asleep at 4 am. I now have a snuggly Meeko who wakes up to cuddle me to help me fall asleep. I love him so much and I am so glad he is a part of my life and I really can't imagine my life without a hedgehog now.

Hedgehog mom and never going back!


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going into Early Childhood Education at school so I work with kids. So another girl in class had a hedgehog and brought it to class a couple times. She would bring it to her practicum (a daycare) to meet the kids. I would play with her when she brought her to class but oh man. That was the most unfriendly hedgehog I'd ever seen. Later on I felt really torn because she was talking about how she was going to get a male and breed them, and I never said anything and I just felt so upset because her female had the worst temperment ever..

So I started off slow, watching videos on youtube and looking at pictures. What really drove me to want one though was when I got to hold a different friends hedgehog, one she had gottan from a breeder. The differance was astounding. She was SO friendly. Then I found this place and started looking up all the info I could. I spent a *YEAR* researching them. before I even made a deposit at the breeder on the mainland.

When my boyfriend and I started going out I made it very clear to him I wanted a hedgehog and of course (like some men) he was all "ok fine I'll help you take care of it, but it's your pet" Now? I see this guy sitting on the couch with my hedgie snuggled in his arm and it's so sweet. When we moved in together I made sure to ask every landlord that interviewed us what they thought of a hedgehog, finally we found a place that the man's wife had a hedgehog when she was young and she thought it was great, so that it now where we live.

Finally my boyfriend and I brought our baby home in november and I've been in love with her ever since. I want to teach my kids at practicum about her as well. Part of my personal philosophy for raising children is to teach them respect and care for animals and now I can't wait to show her kids!.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

The story of how I got my little Quillbert.

One day when I was living in residence at my college I stumbled upon some cute hedgehog pictures with one of my friends. We talked about how cute they were and that they would be a fun pet but didn't really look into it.A couple months later some people shared some more hedgehog photos with me and I learned you could actually have them as pets. I decided I wanted one sometime in the future since your not aloud to have pets in residence. A couple years later living in a student house I was still looking at pet hedgehogs for sale but it wasn't till my roommate decided to get a bearded dragon that I started doing a lot of research on them. I slowly started saving money and figuring out costs. Then the search for a good breeder came in and took me a while trying to research them. I finally put my name on the list and filled out the form to get one in April and she notified me that it would be a few months since there was a list of people. Finally in July 2012 I got an email saying that a baby girl had been born and if I would like her. Of course I said yes then it came down to the weekend I was going to pick her up and the breeder notified me that there had been some complications and I could either wait or get a new baby. I decided to wait but after some conversations with my breeder we decided it was probably better if I just got a baby from the new litter. Low and behold she sent me pictures of my new baby Quillbert and I fell in love even though I was still kind of disappointed I didn't get the little girl. I had to wait 2 months since he was born to go pick him up since he was on the smaller size but I didn't mind. Then on the 28 of October I took home my little baby Quillbert and have never been happier.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I've wanted a hedgehog ever sense I became obsessed with Sonic The Hedgehog (about 6 years ago). I thought he was so cool and a very unique character. I started looking up info on real hedgehogs and how to properly care for them. I didn't have the money to afford one at that time but on May 25th I picked up my little Sonic from a pet store. Even though I haven't had him very long and he doesn't trust me enough yet, I'm loving every second of caring for him.


----------

